# Purchased '05 Maxima



## nyorkr23 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi there. I just purchased the vehicle and I hear this noise coming from the cassette player when I insert the key into the ignition. Is that normal or should I be alarmed? Also, this is my first car, so I'm a newbie, but if I left go of the steering wheel and the car tends to turn to the left, what does it mean and what should I do about it? In addition, I don't see the washer fluid reservoir and I think it's been taken out. Is it worth to replace it? In addition, does the hood stay open when lifted or is there an arm that supports the hood from dropping down since when I open the hood, there's no arm yet the hood won't stay open. Now pertaining to the high beam lights, when I push the light toggle forward, nothing happens. Am I missing something here? Then I see another rotating knob and has only an off and a bulb with a line across. What is that? Last question is if the airbag light is on, should I be alarmed? Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I get a kick out of the ranking of concerns in your post. It sounds to me like you need to spend a bit of time reading your owner's manual. Did you car not have to pass a basic safety inspection to be licensed for the road? No washer fluid, jeez then I guess maybe then you dont need wipers either, not to mention a functioning window defrost feature...but seriously I doubt your wiper reservoir was removed.

If you are pulling to the left, you have a suspension, alignment or tire problem, and possibly all three. Noise from your cassette player stereo is probably its being powered on. If there is no arm to support the hood it probably uses struts or springs which may require repairing. Sounds like the high beam on your bulbs is burnt out, but maybe you are not operating it properly-- check your manual. You do have an airbag problem, you should check if a recall has been done.


----------



## nyorkr23 (Dec 31, 2016)

It was inspected before I bought it. The manual itself doesn't explain whether the high beams are actually working because I know how to turn them on, but nothing is on. I'll bring it to mechanic and see.


----------

